# Đơn vị Chuyên cung cấp Máy lạnh tủ đứng MIDEA 1 chiều lạnh với giá đại lý



## vinhphat (21/3/22)

Bạn cần tư vấn- báo giá sản phẩm theo số lượng và khảo sát công trình miễn phí – tư vấn lắp đặt *MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MIDEA* giá rẻ nhanh chóng vui lòng gọi ngay *Hotline : 0919 560 091 – Mr.Vinh* để được hỗ trợ nhanh nhất nhé !Với trình độ kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp, uy tín lâu năm ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT cam kết hoàn thành công trình trong thời gian nhanh nhất và mang đến vẻ đẹp hoàn hảo nhất cho mọi công trình.






Với việc sử dụng công nghệ hiện đại, tiên tiến *MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MIDEA* đem đến cho người dùng một không gian sự tươi mát và tiện ích tốt nhất, với phương châm chất lượng và uy tín tạo nên thương hiệu cho công ty chúng tôi

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFPA-28CRN1 – công suất 3 ngựa – 3HP – 27.0000BTU*







Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFPA-28CRN1 (3HP)
Giá : 18.800.000₫
Model : MFPA-28CRN1
Xuất xứ : Việt Nam
Kích thước : DL: 510x315x1750; DN: 845x636x702
Công suất : 3 ngựa (3HP)
Sử dụng : Cho phòng có diện tích : 38 - 40 m vuông hay 110 - 120 m khối khí
Bảo hành : 02 năm
LINKS: Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFPA-28CRN1 (3HP)
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFJJ-50CRN1 – công suất 5,5 ngựa – 5,5hp – 50000BTU*







Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFJJ-50CRN1 (5.5HP)
Giá : 28.000.000₫
Model : MFJJ-50CRN1
Xuất xứ : Việt Nam
Kích thước : DL: 540x410x1825: DN: 900x350x1170
Công suất : 5.5 ngựa (5.5HP)
Sử dụng : Cho phòng có diện tích : 78 - 80 m vuông hay 235 - 240 m khối khí
Bảo hành : 02 năm
LINKS: Máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea MFJJ-50CRN1 (5.5HP)
➤ Đơn vị phân phối chính các sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng của các hãng hiện có trên thị trường như: Máy lạnh tủ đứng DAIKIN - Máy lạnh tủ đứng FUNIKI - Máy lạnh tủ đứng MIDEA - Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG - Máy lạnh tủ đứng CASPER - Máy lạnh tủ đứng GREE - Máy lạnh tủ đứng PANASONIC - Máy lạnh tủ đứng MITSUBISHI HEAVY - Máy lạnh tủ đứng SAMSUNG - Máy lạnh tủ đứng NAGAKAWA






➤ Vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: *0914 174 679* để được tư vấn sản phẩm & tư vấn lắp đặt miễn phí
♦ Xem nhiều nhất: Thi công máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng – biệt thự cao cấp
➤ Qúy khách đang cần lắp máy lạnh nhưng càn phân vân chưa biết nên chọn dòng nào nên tham khảo bài viết: *Lựa chọn công suất máy lạnh phù hợp với diện tích không gian*
➤ Với những khách hàng đang cần mua dòng máy lạnh âm trần công suất 3 ngựa nên tham khảo các thương hiệu trong bài viết sau: *Báo giá lắp đặt Máy lạnh âm trần cassette công suất 3 ngựa cho các khu vực kinh doanh*


----------

